# Is Breitling Avenger 43 worth the premium compared to the Colt 44?



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of buying a Breitling and have a dilemma between the new Avenger 43 and the new Colt 44. The MSRP is nearly equal, the Colt 44 is listed on the official website at 3620 $ while the Avenger 43 is listed at 3750 $. However, the market price is a little bit different. At the moment, I can get the Colt around 450 - 500 $ cheaper than the Avenger.

I am having a dilemma choosing between the two, and not sure if the price difference is worth it for the Avenger. I just came back from the AD and although they didn't have the blue Colt 44 and blue Avenger, I compared a black Avenger and a 41mm Grey Colt. The Colt is a bit more subdued being fully brushed, although the dial is very radiant sunburst blue. The Avenger is more polished and shinier with a nicer dial layout with really nice applied indices and a beautiful Breitling logo, but a matte dial compared to the radiant sunburst on the blue. I prefer the dial (indices, logo) on the Avenger by a bit, although I love the sunburst blue on the Colt. The Colt is a little bit more generic in the dial layout when compared to the Avenger, but still a Breitling and really nice and clean. On the other side, the Avenger is shinier and polished on the bracelet and the case, which looks really nice but it seeks more attention compared to the Colt which is completely brushed. They share the exact same Chronometer movement. The bracelets are similar quality, although fully brushed vs half polished. The clasp is a bit better on the Avenger compared to the pressed clasp on the Colt.

So, is the Avenger 43 worth a 500$ premium compared to the Colt 44? Would appreciate hearing some opinions. Thanks


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Disclosure: I have a Colt 44 in blue

I was under the impression that the indices of the Avenger are "stamped" vs. applied - I would not be a fan of that; and I strongly prefer the brushed vs. polished look for this style watch.

Also, the Colt was recently discontinued. You should be able to get a larger discount on the Colt and the price difference may grow even larger. In my case, the discount was significant.

The Colt is a great daily wear - one that has grown on me over time. It wears much smaller than the 44mm size suggests, it's thinner than you would think, and the dial really pops in person (color matched date wheel is a nice touch as well). Yes the clasp is a weak point, but that style has worked for ages (even Rolex) and it's not something I think about while wearing. Again, for the discount amount, the Colt is an amazing value.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

The Avenger looks nicer to me, thicker markers and the numbers on the bezel seem easier to read. They are very close though so you can't go wing either way.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Not worth it to me. I tried them both on at an AD but ended up getting the previous version of the Colt which I like better than either of those. Nevertheless, they are both nice watches. You can get that Chronomat Colt for in the low 2k range on the GM. That 44mm wears small too because of the curved lugs and low profile.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

The Avenger looks nicer to me, more quintessentially Breitling with the grenade crown and winged logo, plus the bezel and indices are more distinctive. But damn those are close, I'm surprised that Breitling offered both of those watches when there's so little separating them. I don't think those minor differences would be worth $500 to me, but you'll have to decide for yourself how important they are. It's not worth it to save a few bucks if every time you look at your watch, you're reminded that there was another watch you really wanted instead.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I love the Avengers with the Arabic numerals personally, but either way, I think I’d still take the Avenger. The indices are bolder, I LOVE the grenade crown, and I prefer the old Breitling logo. I’m actually surprised by how much I dislike the plain B. My eyes just gravitate to it every time. Is it worth $500 more? I think only you can say.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

I believe the Colt was discontinued and replaced by the Avenger. That would explain the difference. If you search the Breitling website, Colt is nowhere to be found. The Avenger, to me, is a nicer watch, but for the price, there are better watches out there that don't have at their core an ETA 2824 movement.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

jenyang said:


> ... ended up getting the previous version of the Colt which I like better than either of those.


I like that one better too. Sadly I can no longer find it new/unworn.



MissileExpert said:


> ... for the price, there are better watches out there that don't have at their core an ETA 2824 movement.


Can you maybe suggest some options in that price (2k-2.5k)? Thanks


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Ultimately the watch you purchase should be determined by you, the guy who is going to wear it.

Since you asked, I'll give my opinion based on a visual determination. I really like the new logo, think the "B" a cleaner design and prefer the indices, overall better looking. 

As far as the movement goes, a 2824 is a reliable workhorse, can be serviced by almost any watchmaker and, if properly timed ,can be very accurate. I own several watches with a 2824 that are over 20 years old and are very good timekeepers. All my watches are regularly serviced, believe it's an important factor in keeping a mechanical watch in good nick. With a 2824 movement, either of these Breitlings will not break the bank at service time.


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

I prefer the Avenger as its the most recognizable and iconic Breitling line addition to the Navitimer. Design is more bold and the winged "B" logo for me, is a must have for a Breitling. Its like the "spirit of ecstacy" for Rolls Royce. Same way the spirit does to the RR bonnet, it defines the dial for the Breitling.

If the price difference is in the hundreds its a no brainer which way to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## mattthehat (May 7, 2014)

asdassandrej said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Breitling and have a dilemma between the new Avenger 43 and the new Colt 44. The MSRP is nearly equal, the Colt 44 is listed on the official website at 3620 $ while the Avenger 43 is listed at 3750 $. However, the market price is a little bit different. At the moment, I can get the Colt around 450 - 500 $ cheaper than the Avenger.
> 
> ...


In terms of the watch itself, there is no difference in terms of quality imo.. I've owned a breitling superocean steelfish and i found it of very similar overall quality to my Tudor blackbay and omega Seamaster 300m. The Colt does seem to have a more entry level reputation within the community, although I personally prefer its dimensions compared to the avenger.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

At this sort of price level ignore the price difference and get the one that calls to you the most.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

asdassandrej said:


> Can you maybe suggest some options in that price (2k-2.5k)? Thanks


MSRP for the Avenger 43 3-hand is $3750K. For the range you are considering, I'd look at an Oris dive watch (several to choose from) or a Longines Hydroconquest. Many in your range. Christopher Ward would be another consideration at half the price.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

MissileExpert said:


> MSRP for the Avenger 43 3-hand is $3750K. For the range you are considering, I'd look at an Oris dive watch (several to choose from) or a Longines Hydroconquest. Many in your range. Christopher Ward would be another consideration at half the price.


I can get the Avenger at 2.7k from an AD and the Colt at 2.2k from an AD. The Oris or Longines go for 1.4k - 1.6k. However, they can't compare.


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

asdassandrej said:


> I can get the Avenger at 2.7k from an AD and the Colt at 2.2k from an AD. The Oris or Longines go for 1.4k - 1.6k. However, they can't compare.


I agree. I own a Longines HydroConquest Chrono Ceramic. Its a great watch, high quality and very beautiful but lets be honest, its no Breitling.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

asdassandrej said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Breitling and have a dilemma between the new Avenger 43 and the new Colt 44. The MSRP is nearly equal, the Colt 44 is listed on the official website at 3620 $ while the Avenger 43 is listed at 3750 $. However, the market price is a little bit different. At the moment, I can get the Colt around 450 - 500 $ cheaper than the Avenger.
> 
> ...


The Avenger has the wings logo - for that reason alone, it has to be the Avenger.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd avoid the Colt for its lack of a domed crystal alone, but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

asdassandrej said:


> I can get the Avenger at 2.7k from an AD and the Colt at 2.2k from an AD. The Oris or Longines go for 1.4k - 1.6k. However, they can't compare.


I agree they can't compare. I am shocked you can get a nearly 30% discount at the AD for an Avenger. That price is better than GM.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

My thoughts-- I don't own either:

1. If I was getting a Breitling sport model, I'd go "all in" with the bolder Avenger styling. 
2. Overall, I like the heavier indices and stronger look of the dial on the Avenger.
3. To me, part of the Breitling style is the mix of polished and brushed surfaces, so the Avenger wins, again.

However, I do like a few things better on the Colt:

1. The blue date window is nice.
2. Sunburst is a good look, and with the cleaner dial of the Colt, it will make more of an impact.
3. If you want a subdued, sport watch look, the Colt wins. 
4. While I like the bolder, fancier indices of the Avenger, the indices on the Colt are classic and good enough.


----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)

I'd go Avenger since the price is nearly a wash.


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

I personally prefer the Avenger, especially if you pay a little more for the blacksteel or black titanium with blue dial.


----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)

Avenger for sure...indices better, end links better fitment, updated machined clasp vs stamped, better looking classic Breitling logo


----------



## dleaphart (Nov 9, 2016)

So I ran into this about 4 years ago, but was buying a chronograph. Looked at a colt 44 chronograph vs. avenger 43mm chronograph. The avenger has some more aggressive styling features, such as the crown, dial numerals/writing, and water resistance. That aside, the colt and avenger are almost the same watch. At that time, the AD suggested the avenger over the colt because "its the more "Breitling" of the two Breitling watches" and as others have suggested, the colt is "entry level." 

That being said, I was able to get the Colt preowned from the forums for ~$800 cheaper than the avenger. based on the two you posted, I'd go with the Colt. It's cheaper, and I prefer the less aggressive styling on a simple three hand watch.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

dleaphart said:


> So I ran into this about 4 years ago, but was buying a chronograph. Looked at a colt 44 chronograph vs. avenger 43mm chronograph. The avenger has some more aggressive styling features, such as the crown, dial numerals/writing, and water resistance. That aside, the colt and avenger are almost the same watch. At that time, the AD suggested the avenger over the colt because "its the more "Breitling" of the two Breitling watches" and as others have suggested, the colt is "entry level."
> 
> That being said, I was able to get the Colt preowned from the forums for ~$800 cheaper than the avenger. based on the two you posted, I'd go with the Colt. It's cheaper, and I prefer the less aggressive styling on a simple three hand watch.


For me it was worth it. I owned the Colt 44 earlier in the year and just purchased the 43 Avenger last week. I like the Avenger a little bit more for the above reasons. To me, it's a little more "Breitling" with the more aggressive bezel, crown, and dial.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneyBaloney (Jul 7, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread -- I want to know what the OP ending up going with as i am in this exact some quandary.....(that last pic though....that pretty much sealed the deal for me).

GregBe - How are you liking the avenger?


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

StoneyBaloney said:


> Resurrecting this thread -- I want to know what the OP ending up going with...


After much consideration, I've chosen another watch. I really loved the Breitling, and in the end I did lean towards the Avenger. Although, there was one watch that I just couldn't get out of my mind, even though the Breitling is a much more recognized brand... I just felt more connected to it. Since you've asked, I picked up a Ball Hydrocarbon Airborne from an AD at the approx same budget. Ceramic bezel, COSC, beautiful dial, SpringLock®, great bracelet and clasp, solid high end build quality and finish, tritium tubes... I just love everything about it.










StoneyBaloney said:


> ... i am in this exact some quandary.....(that last pic though....that pretty much sealed the deal for me).


Great choice! It is a beautiful watch and it was so close to being on my wrist too. Best of luck with your new Avenger!


----------



## StoneyBaloney (Jul 7, 2020)

asdassandrej said:


> After much consideration, I've chosen another watch. I really loved the Breitling, and in the end I did lean towards the Avenger. Although, there was one watch that I just couldn't get out of my mind, even though the Breitling is a much more recognized brand... I just felt more connected to it. Since you've asked, I picked up a Ball Hydrocarbon Airborne from an AD at the approx same budget. Ceramic bezel, COSC, beautiful dial, SpringLock®, great bracelet and clasp, solid high end build quality and finish, tritium tubes... I just love everything about it.
> View attachment 15500923


Wow I can definitely see why that watch wouldn't leave your thoughts.......congrats on the purchase!!


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread. I'm thinking about getting the avenger 43. You went with Ball huh? This is just my opinion, but I didn't care for the Airborne. I hope you didn't pay too much for it. I got mine for X brand new from Discounts, grey market pricing and Authorized Dealers... It was OK. My bezel was wobbly, and it didn't keep COSC time. Bracelet was badass but uncomfortable. How are you enjoying it? I ended up selling mine, and I couldn't get much more than $800 for it in like new condition.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Twofaston2 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread. I'm thinking about getting the avenger 43. You went with Ball huh? This is just my opinion, but I didn't care for the Airborne. I hope you didn't pay too much for it. I got mine for X brand new from Discounts, grey market pricing and Authorized Dealers... It was OK. My bezel was wobbly, and it didn't keep COSC time. Bracelet was badass but uncomfortable. How are you enjoying it? I ended up selling mine, and I couldn't get much more than $800 for it in like new condition.


Hi @Twofaston2. Your comments are spot on. The watch is built like a tank, no discussion about that. The ceramic bezel was indeed a tad wobbly and clunky. First impressions were excellent, and it is a fine watch with great finishing indeed, especially considering the market price.

But I see where you coming from. It is a chunky watch, quite heavy and thick on the wrist. It definitely has the appearance and quality of a luxury watch, but the size, weight and wobbly bezel started to bother me as well. Accuracy was excellent at +1.5 sec/day. Bracelet was nice, but the clasp was a bit too big with some sharp edges, didn't bother me as I don't wear my watches tight on my wrist.

I ended selling it quite soon as well, got myself a Breitling Colt. A whole different playground of finesse, comfort and luxury at 41mm and only 10.80 mm thickness, yet the same solid built quality, just much more refined. Accuracy on the Breitling was +5.4 sec/day, borderline COSC.

Yeah, last but not least, the resale of Ball watches in general... I had quite a few different models, and it always came down to selling it Like New at a bargain. Don't have any as of now and no longer on my list. Amazing watches, but it just feels they need some refinement in their design to be considered luxury on the level of Breitling or similarly priced well known competitors.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I would have gone for the wings but congrats on the Ball


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

If they would've put the matching date wheel from the Colt in the Avenger, that would've been the perfect combination of the two IMO.


----------

